# TSX problems



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I was at the range tonight and once again was unhappy with the results. This is my first experience with tsx's and I'm not sold. I loaded another batch and while checking my oal, I was able to push the bullet further in with my caliper. I was even able to pull it back out with my fingers. I measured the expander button on my Redding dies and was .306. I would think that .002 would be enough tension to hold the bullet. I'm shooting a 300 RUM. I'm assuming that the bullets are being pushed further in from recoil. I can't do this with all of my shells, just about 1/2. The difference in neck tension can't help my accuracy with varying pressure. I think I might just switch to accubonds. The brass was all once fired. What's going on?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

How far off the lands are you loading them? .05" or more seems to do the trick for me. That keeps enough bullet in the case for good neck tension, and provides enough jump for good accuracy (I know that's hard for some to grasp but a little jump is necessary).


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I've tried everything from .035-.070 off the lands in my gun, right about .05 puts the front of the case in the last fowling groove. Maybe that has something to do with it. I'm going to go shoot them off carefully now just to get the casings to load something new. I chronographed it last night and was very happy with what I saw (3537- 3528 fps). I wish I new if they were the ones with more or less neck tension.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You may have to sand down your expander button to get some extra grip. You can always try new bullets.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Bushing dies from Redding would solve your problem as well.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I just picked up some 165 Accubonds to try now. It just seems easier to find a new bullet.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have never had good luck with the Barnes bullets for accuracy, I do have good luck with most of the hornady and Nosler stuff. I have no idea why.........


----------

